# Which iso do I use from FreeBSD?



## splash (Feb 2, 2011)

This is my system

CHIP: Intel Core2 Quad Q6700 2.66Ghz Socket 775
MB: GIGABYTE GA-EP45-UD3P Socket 775 BIOS: F8f
HD RAID1: (2) WD Caviar Black WD6401AALS 640GB 7200 RPM 32MB
HD: Seagate 500GB Serial ATA w/NCQ 7200/32MB/SATA-3G
RAM: OCZ SLI-Ready Edition 4GB (2 x 2GB) DDR2 800 CAS 5-4-4-15
CD/DVD: HP DVD Writer 1070i 20X SATA DVDRW w/Lightscribe
VIDEO: EVGA GeForce 210 1024MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0
HEATSINK: XIGMATEK HDT-S1283 120mm Rifle moves 99.6 CFM
PSU: Ultra LSP750 750-Watt Power Supply - ATX, 135mm Fan, Lifetime Warranty
MONITOR: Gateway FHD2400 (24" March 2008 Build Date)


BUT what version of FreeBSD do I need?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 3, 2011)

amd64


----------

